# Frage zur Sicherung für Kochfeld



## Magogan (20. August 2015)

*Frage zur Sicherung für Kochfeld*

Hi,

ich habe ein Induktionskochfeld gekauft und ein Elektriker, den ich beauftragen wollte, meinte, das wird mit 25 A abgesichert. Es hat aber 7400 Watt bei 230 V, also etwas über 32 A. Ist das dann korrekt, dass 25 A ausreichend sind zur Absicherung? Ich möchte keine hunderte von Euro ausgeben, nur damit dann dauernd die Sicherung beim Kochen rausfliegt...

HK634200XB | Kochfelder | AEG | Produkte | Kochen/Backen

Grüße,
Magogan


----------



## Talhuber (20. August 2015)

*AW: Frage zur Sicherung für Kochfeld*

Hi, also ich denke, dass so ein Kochfeld auf drei Phasen läuft und dementsprechend auch drei Sicherungen wie die Waschmaschine hat und dass da 3 x 25A ausreichend sind, Gruß Tal...


----------



## rabe08 (20. August 2015)

*AW: Frage zur Sicherung für Kochfeld*

Du hast eine Waschmaschine, die auf 3 Phasen läuft? Industriegerät?


----------



## Amon (20. August 2015)

*AW: Frage zur Sicherung für Kochfeld*

Hängt ein Ofen nicht pauschal auf 32A?


----------



## Magogan (20. August 2015)

*AW: Frage zur Sicherung für Kochfeld*

Es geht nur um das Kochfeld, der Backofen bekommt einen eigenen 230 V 16 A Anschluss. Also eine Standard-Steckdose.


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (20. August 2015)

*AW: Frage zur Sicherung für Kochfeld*

Normalerweise werden Kochfelder auf 2 Phasen angeschlossen, man legt dann gerne ein dickes 5-adriges und schließt den Backofen dort mit an, jede Phase wird dann mit 16 oder 25A abgesichert.


----------



## TheBadFrag (20. August 2015)

*AW: Frage zur Sicherung für Kochfeld*

Ein normales Kochfeld läuft doch eigentlich immer auf 400V 16A mit 3 Phasen. ...zumindest wenn man einen Hausanschluss hat, der das hergibt.

Sag deinem Elektriker doch einfach das er alles orgenisieren soll, was er braucht und dann soll er es anklemmen. Ist am einfachsten und für deine Gesundheit am besten, wenn du keine Ahnung von Elektroinstallation hast.


----------



## Magogan (20. August 2015)

*AW: Frage zur Sicherung für Kochfeld*

Ich bin nur irritiert, weil der Elektriker meinte, dass 25 Ampere ausreichen, aber 230V*25A eben weniger als 7400 Watt ergibt... Ach das wird schon passen, wenn die Sicherung dauernd rausfliegen sollte, weil es doch nicht reicht, werde ich mich bei der Firma einfach beschweren und Nachbesserung fordern.


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (20. August 2015)

*AW: Frage zur Sicherung für Kochfeld*



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Ein normales Kochfeld läuft doch eigentlich immer auf 400V 16A mit 3 Phasen. ...zumindest wenn man einen Hausanschluss hat, der das hergibt.



Wie viele hast du denn schon angeschlossen und wieso sollte ein Hausanschluss das nicht hergeben? Das ist immer "Drehstrom".


----------



## TheBadFrag (21. August 2015)

*AW: Frage zur Sicherung für Kochfeld*

Nicht jeder Haushalt hat 400V drei Phasen Drehstrom. Es gibt in ländlichen Gebieten mit Oberleitungen sogar noch Häuser mit 1 oder 2 Phasen.



Magogan schrieb:


> Ich bin nur irritiert, weil der Elektriker  meinte, dass 25 Ampere ausreichen, aber 230V*25A eben weniger als 7400  Watt ergibt... Ach das wird schon passen, wenn die Sicherung dauernd  rausfliegen sollte, weil es doch nicht reicht, werde ich mich bei der  Firma einfach beschweren und Nachbesserung fordern.


Hast du nur 1 Phase?

Dein Elektriker wird das sicher schon hinbekommen. Einen Herd anzuklemmen ist ja kein Hexenwerk.


----------



## Joungmerlin (21. August 2015)

*AW: Frage zur Sicherung für Kochfeld*

Kochfelder werden im Normalfall auf zwei Phasen angeschlossen.
Intern sind pro Phase zwei Kochplatten geschaltet. Evtl. hängt auch noch ne Warmhalteplatte, falls vorhanden, mit auf einer der beiden Phasen.
Ein Backofen hat immer seinen eigenen Phasenanschluss.


----------



## TheBadFrag (21. August 2015)

*AW: Frage zur Sicherung für Kochfeld*

Es kommt halt drauf an, was es für ein Teil ist. Oft hat man 5 Klemmen für alle Phasen, weil der Backofen mit dranhängt. Ist ja erst in letzter Zeit so, das der Backofen nen Schukostecker hat.


----------



## Joungmerlin (21. August 2015)

*AW: Frage zur Sicherung für Kochfeld*

Darum schrieb ich ja, das der Backofen ne eigene Phase hat.
Bei fünf Kabeln hat man drei Phasen, einen Nullleiter und einen Schutzleiter.
Intern ist der Null- und der Schutzleiter gebrückt. Zwei Phasen für das Kochfeld und eine für den Backofen.


----------



## Talhuber (21. August 2015)

*AW: Frage zur Sicherung für Kochfeld*

Ist bei einer Mehrfamilien-Waschmaschine normal... und sorry, meinte 3 x 16A ...


----------



## TheBadFrag (21. August 2015)

*AW: Frage zur Sicherung für Kochfeld*



Joungmerlin schrieb:


> Darum schrieb ich ja, das der Backofen ne eigene Phase hat.
> Bei fünf Kabeln hat man drei Phasen, einen Nullleiter und einen Schutzleiter.
> Intern ist der Null- und der Schutzleiter gebrückt. Zwei Phasen für das Kochfeld und eine für den Backofen.


Der Null und Schutzleiter ist gebrückt? Das glaube ich eher weniger. Dann wäre der FI ja sofort draußen, wenn man nur den Backofen anwirft. 

Außerdem ist es möglich das man keinerlei Schutz mehr durch den Schutzleiter hat, wenn die Schutzleiter-Verkabelung ein wenig mehr Widerstand hat als die Neutral-Verkabelung.


----------



## Joungmerlin (21. August 2015)

*AW: Frage zur Sicherung für Kochfeld*

Stimmt, du hast recht.
Ich hab mich wohl unglücklich ausgedrückt.
Was ich meinte, ist das sich intern das Kochfeld und der Backofen den Null- und den Schutzleiter teilen.


----------

